# Info on Sponsoring



## Muzz786 (Mar 11, 2011)

Need some info guys

Am female and looking for job opportunities in Dubai at the moment, the field that I will be looking to work for will be corporate communications.

I am married and also have a daughter (family is british living in the uk) I wanted to know if I was offered a job would the company sponsor my daughter and my husband or would they would only sponsor me and my daughter? 

If they do not sponsor my husband I guess he can still come with us and then do border trip every 30days until he finds a job?

Your help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The company will only sponsor you.

You would be able to sponsor your daughter. I believe (though I am often wrong) that you would be able to sponsor your husband.

_*Update 12 January 2012*

According to a Gulf News "Ask The Law" report 12 January 2012, the conditions specified by the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs in the UAE under which a wife can sponsor her husband (which are different for those for a husband sponsoring his wife) are:

The wife should be employed as a doctor, engineer, or teacher.

Minimum salary should be AED 3,000 if accommodation provided, or AED 4,000 if accommodation not provided. 

An attested marriage certificate and labour contract needs to be supplied. If salary between AED 3,000 and AED 4,000 then a tenancy contract also.

For husbands working in different professions, an application for an exemption from the profession requirement needs to be made to the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs, and the minimum salary should be AED 10,000 without accommodation or AED 9,000 with accommodation. 

Which is all much the same as detailed below.

*General information about sponsoring a spouse in the UAE*

Married couples can sponsor each other for a residence visa in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, and the rest of the UAE. Note that the sponsorship is only for a residence visa which is not the same as an employment visa / work permit / labour card. If the spouse is working, then s/he is supposed to get a work permit from the employer. It is not uncommon for spouses to work (usually part-time) without a labour card but be aware that s/he will not have any rights should there be a dispute between the employee and the employer, and there is potential for problems (fines, labour ban, deportation) if found out. There are some restrictions when applying to sponsor your wife or husband.

Husband can sponsor their wife whether she is employed or not, and no matter what his occupation is (except in Sharjah which have funny restrictions on which occupations are permitted to sponsor their families). 

The sponsor must have a salary of at least AED 4,000 per month, or AED 3,000 if the company provides accommodation. This may have increased to AED 5,000 or 6,000 per month without accommodation and AED 4,000 with accommodation in 2009 (check with the immigration department). 

There was a proposal by the Federal National Council (FNC) in December 2008 that the minimum salary should be increased to AED 8,000 and AED 10,000 per month. Update: according to press reports 01 July 2009, this change to minimum AED 10,000 per month will be implemented (unknown when), but possible exceptions for humanitarian cases could be made (ask at immigration department). 

Wives can only sponsor their husbands if she is in a restricted list of professions for example teacher, doctor, engineer or equivalent. She must have a minimum salary of AED 5,000. Dubai rules might be more flexible on occupation if the wife is earning more than AED 10,000 (check with the DNRD). 

People in de-facto relationships cannot sponsor their partners - a marriage certificate is required. It probably wouldn't be advisable to even try since it is illegal for unmarried couples to live together in Dubai. 

Muslim expatriates with more than one wife can only sponsor one of them for a residence visa (Gulf News 28 October 2007).

Wives under the age of 25 might need special permission from the Director General of the immigration department (not confirmed).

There may be some flexibility in how these rules are applied, depending on which emirate you're in, what nationality you are or what country your passport comes from, how much you earn, your profession, the time of day, and how much wasta you have. Women who don't fit the criteria above could apply at the relevant immigration department for special dispensation to sponsor their husbands. Alternatively, trade up to a newer model husband who already has a job and a sponsor.

*Deposit for sponsoring family members in UAE*
The immigration department requires that residents in some occupation categories put down a deposit of AED 5,000 for each family member sponsored, including spouse and children.

Complete list of occupations not supplied but it's likely to be ones that pay lower salaries in UAE. _

Somebody no doubt from an HR department will no doubt be able to give you a more definitive answer. There are a few on this forum so hopefully one will pick this up


----------

